# Nokia 6700 slide Hintergrund Probleme



## bananepeng (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Nokia 6700 slide gekauft und bin eig. auch zufrieden damit, ich habe nur ein Problem;
Mitten auf dem Hintergrundbildschirm stehen immer so Dinge wie "Keine Einträge für heute", "E-mail einrichten" und "Fotos freigeben".
In etwa so wie hier: http://www.letsgodigital.org/images/artikelen/109/nokia_6700_slide.jpg
Mich nervt das, da es das ganze Hintergrundbild verdeckt. Ich möchte einfach einen klaren Hintergrund ohne irgendwas drauf so wie hier: 
http://www.handy-deutschland.de/img/nokia_6700_slide.jpg

Ich bekomme es nicht weg bitte bitte helft mir******


----------



## AIKler (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi

Immer noch keine Antwort****? 

naja Jetzt aber:

entweder du stellst des im Menü um oder du lässt es neu Branden; letzteres ist Teuer und bringt nicht immer den gewünschten erfolg.

Im Menü (auszug aus deiner Gebrauchsanleitung
Themen
Ändern des Display-Themas
Wählen Sie > Einstellungen > Themen.
Wählen Sie eine der folgenden Optionen:
Allgemein — Ändert das in allen
Programmen verwendete Thema.
Menüansicht — Ändert das im Hauptmenü verwendete Thema.
Standby — Ändert das in der Startansicht verwendete Thema.
Hintergrund — Ändert das Hintergrundbild der Startansicht.
Anrufbild — Hier können Sie das während eines Anrufs gezeigte Bild ändern.

Wenn du jetzt den Standby-Eintrag änderst, müsstest du erfolg haben; ansonsten musste nomml schreiben. Ich behalte deine Frage im Auge!

Grüße


----------

